# Sunglass recommendations?



## tim_chi (20 Jun 2005)

Hey everyone, I just need an opinion on sunglasses. I'm heading off to Wainwright this summer for my SQ and I don't have anything to keep my eyes from being fried. Any suggestions? I was looking at getting a pair of Wiley-X SG-1's, but I don't know.

Are Oakley's any good? A lot of people seem to be wearing those too.

Any feedback would be great. Thanks.

God Bless


----------



## RossF (20 Jun 2005)

Oakley's are good yes, if you feel like spending 100 - 200 dollars...or more?

Personally, I go to Canadian Tire, find a pair that look good and have the right protective measurements, and spend $25.


----------



## PViddy (20 Jun 2005)

I have several pairs of Glasses from a company called Ryders.  They are usually $ 40 - $ 50 and are pretty bombproof, plus if they get lost or destroyed, no huge loss.

You can find them at most bike shops.

PV


----------



## Farmboy (20 Jun 2005)

Your Armoured so I would recomend the Wiley-X   SG-1s or the CQC's.

   The SG-1s are better if your looking to wear them as "shades" as well as goggles.

   I have gone through my fare share of cheap sunglasses, I then went out and got the CQC's, and don't have to worry.

   Let me know if I can be of service (see signature   ;D)


----------



## Da_man (20 Jun 2005)

Dont you have a pair of the issued ballistic glasses ? (those im wearing in my avatar).  The staff on your SQ is more likely to let you wear them.


----------



## tim_chi (21 Jun 2005)

The issued ballistic glasses? HAH! I'm reservist. I don't even get issued my TV until I finish my SQ. No one in my reg't has the ballistic glasses. Lookin at the SG-1's, but I'm just worried about getting them stolen! That would really suck. And would my instructors think I'm trying to get all "GI Joe" on them?  :warstory:


----------



## Vigilant (21 Jun 2005)

Some Units offer Oakleys through the Oakley Military Discount Program. You can get up to 75% off the retail price. I paid $100 including tax and shipping for a pair of Oakley Minute Polarized sunglasses. And if it ever breaks I believe there's an exchange program too.


----------



## tim_chi (21 Jun 2005)

Oakley's for reservists??? If it's true... YOU MUST TELL ME HOW!!!   

PM me on how I can take advantage of this please. Or maybe I'll just PM you!

Thanks!


----------



## Vigilant (21 Jun 2005)

Usually what happens is we get a list of what we want and the Unit orders it. It takes a couple of weeks though, and if your Unit is stood down you are probably out of luck for your course.

But yeah, Oakleys kick ***!

Ask someone in your Unit who has been around. They probably did an order a couple of years ago.


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 Jun 2005)

I wear Oakley "Minute" as well. I really like them because they completely seal around the eye and don't let any light in from the sides. Only thing I don't like is, because of the seal sometimes it gets fogged over with sweat.  8)


----------



## johnny_boy (21 Jun 2005)

If you have a MEC near you (or order online) this is an excellent pair http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=826709&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=673751&bmUID=1119363468175

They are fairly cheap so you can lose them or break them and not get set back to far, and you can change the lenses. I have a clear, and black one. I use the clear one for the range, or at night when walking in the woods so I don't loose an eye to a branch. They are very comfortable to wear and resemble the issue glasses.

However, I don't see why you don't get issue glasses? I have not done my SQ but I just went to the QM and got the glasses no problem.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (21 Jun 2005)

Oakley Half Jackets, with the larger lens.  Best sunglasses I ever owed.  They are on my face for at least 2 hours, every day.  Expensive, but worth every penny.  If you are looking for something for bombing around in your vehicle though, stick with the AFV goggles.  They are issue, and they worked just fine for me on some looong route recce's in Sufield, Wainwright, Shilo, Gagetown, Dundurn..... the list goes on.


----------



## johnny_boy (21 Jun 2005)

I agree, Oakley's are a great set of glasses. I own a pair of Minutes for civvie side use, however I couldn't see ever bringing them to the field with all the theivery and activities. How do you guys do it? I'd be scared to death that'd I'd lose them, or break them some way. And that's an expensive loss.


----------



## sguido (21 Jun 2005)

Re: Wiley X SG-1's...

I've just received my evaluation pair, and here are my first impressions...

Pros:

--When worn with the elastic strap, the most comfortable protective goggles I have ever worn. The lenses seal around your ocular ridge, but don't create any hot spots.
--The foam is comfortable, and doesn't get saturated with sweat.
--The 'wrap back' actually does allow pretty clear peripheral vision.
--Very easy to swap out lenses, but they won't come out unless you *want* them to come out.
--You can get other lenses from $30-70 USD if you want to have more options, or have a set of lenses with and without foam. Available ones include Light Adjusting, so you could make do with just one set of lenses for day or night wear.
--I can't see why one couldn't also substitute the SG-1 V-cut lenses for when you need the extra ventilation.
--You can use the soft 'microfibre' case as a cleaning cloth.

Cons:
--Doesn't feel very solid. Granted, flexibility allows it to bend rather than snap, but could take some getting used to.
--When worn with the temples, which are wider & thicker than traditional sunglasses, you may find your ears stick out like Dumbo, as the frame tends to lift away from your head. (Wearing the 'Tac strap peeper keeper', even loosely, prevents this somewhat.)
--Irritating when you're wearing them as shades and have an itch.

Also consider the XL-1 series.

http://www.wileyx.com/hvpModular.php

Here's something an eye surgeon told me to do when shopping for shades: Check the reflection of fluorescent lights in the lenses; if the reflection is extremely sharp, there's adequate UV protection. Cloudy reflection? No protection.

(format edit)


----------



## winchable (21 Jun 2005)

Get yourself a pair of Oakleys, I've owned my pair for 2 years, they're quiet strong and you never quite realise how bad most sunglasses are (my mum made me buy the 10$ pair until I was 18...then I switched to a 40 dollar pair...finally I snapped and bought some oakley's) until you try a pair of oakley's out.
I suggest a brown(bronze or whatever)-tint in the lenses as this provides a lot of the same sun protection that a darker lense will give but when the sun goes down a bit they're not too dark, this comes in handy when driving into an underground parking-lot.
Yeah, you're going to pay for it but if you can make them last (and you should be able to) they're worth it, even a cheaper pair of oakleys (I think they start around 150$ cdn) is worth the asking price if you're concerned with eye protection.


----------



## fleeingjam (21 Jun 2005)

What if the glasses fall off and get squashed in the tracks of Leopard? there goes those $300 dollar glasses (Unless there armor proof  )


----------



## Island Ryhno (21 Jun 2005)

If your Oakleys fall under the tracks of an armoured vehicle, I'd say that $300 will be the last thing on your mind!  8)


----------



## Blackhorse7 (21 Jun 2005)

Very good point.... if your glasses fall under the track, your head's got to be in close range...


----------



## tim_chi (22 Jun 2005)

Thanks for all the feedback. I ended up just going out to MEC and picking up the MEC Espresso's. They're pretty nice and for 25 bucks I can't complain. At least if they get stolen or something I won't cry about 'em. 

If I get to go overseas I'll invest in something with more ballistic protection, but for training I think these will be alright. 8)

Thanks again!


----------



## Vigilant (22 Jun 2005)

Hey guys,

I'm going to be doing an Oakley order for my Unit in September or October through their program. Like I said before there are some really good deals available. I got my Minute polarized glasses for $100 net which would normally come out to over $300. There are also some basic ones available for around $50. If there is some interest I might be able to order some extra pairs, but Oakley likes to keep their program low-profile and only available to serving members of the military.

I'll keep you guys posted as details come in. They're supposed to be sending me their military catalogue sometime soon.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (26 Jun 2005)

Crap!

I bought a pair of Minutes a month or so ago, not knowing about the military discount program. Crap! Ah, well...they're worth it. Best sunglasses I've ever owned. 

I've used the issue ballistic glasses as well. I have to say I'm impressed. They put some thought into their design. Comfortable, they look good, and I'm told that you can request perscription lenses for them. 

 :dontpanic:


----------



## Posthumane (26 Jun 2005)

Does anyone know where a person might go to try on a pair of Wiley-X glasses in/near calgary? I've been thinking about getting a prescription pair, but I have a oddly proportioned face and I want to see if they will fit well before I buy them. Most glasses are too wide (I have a narrow face) and create hotspots on my nose. I was looking at getting the wiley-x JP1 model, but I can't find any place that carries them.


----------



## MikeM (26 Jun 2005)

To echo other peoples opinions, you can't go wrong with a pair of oakleys. I have a pair of Oakley Half Jackets and they have been the best investment by far for a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## GunnerySgtHartman (2 Jul 2005)

try www.essgoggles.com

Pretty durable glasses, with a "z" rating  (shatter proof). They are also used by many emergency services around the world, and are about half of what you would end up paying for Oakleys.


P.S- The actual goggles can take a shot gun blast from about 30 feet.  8) <--- Cool looking and safe.


----------



## Vigilant (3 Jul 2005)

I use ESS goggles as well, but there are times for sunglasses and times for goggles.

Get the tear-offs if you use goggles. They're great!


----------



## Bomber (4 Jul 2005)

I hope every pellet hits my goggles when I try to stop a shotgun blast with my face.


----------



## GO!!! (4 Jul 2005)

Before you go out and spend more than 20$ on eyewear, keep in mind that you will almost definately NOT be permitted to wear them, unless they were issued to you, and the rest of the course has them as well. This is called standardisation, and is a major part of basic. 

If you complete your trg though, and your TQ3/Battle school/whatever it's called now, buy something cheap, because they will get lost/stolen/broken like clockwork.

IMHO, you are better off to spend the money on some good goggles (Oakley L frame) than sunglasses, after course of course.


----------



## Strike (4 Jul 2005)

Another point on non-issued sun glasses.  If you ant to wear them while in uniform they must have a black frame and non-reflective lenses w/o colour (IOW, black, grey, brown, etc).  It's also preferable NOT to have polarized lenzes, the mentality being that if you happen to look through another piece of glass that is also polarized, you may block out the light completely, thus it is a safety issue.


----------



## Armymedic (8 Jul 2005)

Commercially, the Wiley X SG-1's are the best military sunglasses I have seen.

The issued ballistic glasses are the cat's behind, so if you are getting them, don't waste your money elsewhere...

You can't beat the price, and if they break...hey the army will get you a new pair.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (8 Jul 2005)

Strike... that's the strangest comment I have read in here to date.  How do you come to the conclusion that if you wear polarized glasses, and then look through polarized glass, that *all* the light would be blocked out?  Surely you are not suggesting that you would see nothing (ie blackness).

Where did you get that info from?


----------



## Roger (8 Jul 2005)

I purchased a pair of motorcycle sun glasses made by MXL, they are called Freedom Polarchromix and they are fantastic, they where 249.00 and worth every penny. I purchased the yellow lenses so I can see great in low light. They use the same lens technology on the lenses that they use for fighter pilots in the USA.

And they are very tough, I have sat on them dropped them and thay are still perfect.


----------



## big_johnson1 (8 Jul 2005)

Blackhorse7 said:
			
		

> Strike... that's the strangest comment I have read in here to date.   How do you come to the conclusion that if you wear polarized glasses, and then look through polarized glass, that *all* the light would be blocked out?   Surely you are not suggesting that you would see nothing (ie blackness).
> 
> Where did you get that info from?



He's right though. Think of it this way. Light passing through polarized lenses is filtered so that only the wavelengths that "line up" with the polarizing filter will pass through. Put another polarizing filter at 90 degrees to that, and it will block out all the light. Same principle LCDs work on.

Although I don't know how this applies to real life because unless your sunglasses are pretty much perfectly aligned with the glass you're looking through, it wouldn't be a problem.

I just wear the Ryders, because the store I buy them from has a policy where if they break for some reason, they'll replace them free of charge. Just pick a new pair off the rack, no paperwork, one for one exchange. Better than waiting 6 weeks for my old Oakleys to be fixed.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Jul 2005)

I like Wiley-X myself, Romer II's are a fave of mine, but that's for sunglasses, not goggles.  I figure issue gear is probably decent enough, especially on a basic course where guys are new into the CF and eying things up...but I would consider getting Wiley-X CQC's for gogs, I used to fly NVG's with an earlier version of the CQC to protect my eyes from crap and stuff being blown around inside the chopper's cabin area.

Blackhorse, as far as aircrew go, we are strictly forbidden from wearing polarized sungalsses...many of the components in a cockpit have polarizing effects (especially multifunction displays and LCD readouts) and polarizing glasses can interfere or blockout instumentation or other displays.

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## Manimal (13 Jul 2005)

i've been wearing 'ryders' for years, they last great, only had two pair break, one i stepped on, the other i got hit and bent them. i have only had two pairs of the metal frames, the rest were plastic, but they have been great!


----------



## qjdb (13 Jul 2005)

Duey said:
			
		

> Blackhorse, as far as aircrew go, we are strictly forbidden from wearing polarized sungalsses...many of the components in a cockpit have polarizing effects (especially multifunction displays and LCD readouts) and polarizing glasses can interfere or blockout instumentation or other displays.
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



While I am not aircrew, or anything like it, I have to agree with the polarizing effect.  I have polarized clip-ons for my eyeglasses, and I found it really hard to read my timex watch, and see certain bank machine screens when I had them clipped on.  Also, some vans' windsheilds throw some REALLY weird shadows / reflections / colours back at me.

So, I can really see what he is talking about here.

I have also heard that those transition lenses, where they automatically tint when you go out in the sun, are either frowned upon, or just plain not allowed in the CF.  Can anybody clarify this?  I think it has something to do with coming out of the sun, and being temporarily blinded if entering a dark room (like FIBUA-type stuff, going in and out of houses).  I can see (no pun intended) where that would be a BAD thing, not being able to see when you first enter the room (hmmmm, is that a guy with a gun, or a lady with a broomstick?)

Quentin


----------



## Vigilant (14 Jul 2005)

qjdb said:
			
		

> I have also heard that those transition lenses, where they automatically tint when you go out in the sun, are either frowned upon, or just plain not allowed in the CF.  Can anybody clarify this?




They are not allowed. See this thread for details:

Dress Policy For Sunglasses
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/19879.0.html


----------



## Jay21401 (17 Feb 2006)

I have the Wiley X SG-1 glasses/goggles. I like them  a lot, low profile, unrestricted vision, nearly unbreakable.
 I also recently got the Wiley X   XL-1 sunglasses and they do a lot of what the SG-1 does because they have foam inserts in them to block out light and sand from the sides. They are also a bit cheaper than the SG-1 setup

The XL-1 sunglasses have other features as well you can look at the link that I bought both models from below:

http://tacticalsight.com/wileyxxl1-interchangable-sunglasses-lens-package-p-54.html

http://tacticalsight.com/wileyxsg1-goggles-lens-package-p-44.html


----------



## Farmboy (17 Feb 2006)

:-[          ------------->      http://www.oneshottactical.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=oneshot&Category_Code=EW


----------



## Thaern (5 Apr 2007)

Ok this is an old thread but the idea of discount oakleys is just too great.  I'm going to go ask around at my unit about this whole oakley military discount but i have a feeling no one knows about it since i think im the only one who owns a pair of oakleys.  I bought my pair of 1/2 jackets about 4 years ago and they've been amazing, there are a couple of small scratches in the lenses but considering one was caused by me riding mountain bike into the side of a tree and splitting my helmet in two im pretty impressed.   That being said i thought i saw something awhile back about not wearing mirrored sunglasses (could have just been unit thing) if anyone knows something about that please let me know.


----------



## navymich (5 Apr 2007)

Thaern said:
			
		

> That being said i thought i saw something awhile back about not wearing mirrored sunglasses (could have just been unit thing) if anyone knows something about that please let me know.



As per dress regs:



> EYEGLASSES/SUN-GLASSES
> 11. Eyeglasses and sun-glasses shall be
> conservative in design and colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilB (5 Apr 2007)

the Oakley government program is good to go. While on TF 1-06 I ordered about $2000 worth of merchandise for me and the guys in my pl, no issues. The only issue that we have here in Canada is that the Oakley government program will not ship to Canada, only in the US or to an APO address. To get around this just have it mailed to someone you know in the states and then have them forward it on to you.

All of the glasses that they offer through the government sales program are fairly uniform compliant. They have subdued frames (no silver oakley symbols etc) and for the most part non mirror lens. Here is the link, you will have to register and provide them (oakley) with a copy of your mil id.

www.usstandardissue.com


----------



## COBRA-6 (5 Apr 2007)

Mil pers can get very good deals on the Oakley SI line through Amron International. I think my XX's cost about $60US, I shipped them to a buddy's US address and he mailed them to me. Amron had great customer service, making a few calls to Oakley for me about model availability and cost.


----------



## big_johnson1 (5 Apr 2007)

Oakley Canada government program: 

Email pvrouvides@Oakley.com and ask about the program, he'll send you everything you need. It's not anywhere near everything Oakley carries, mainly just their more conservative frames and lenses. It also doesn't cover as much as the US program appears to (from a short browse through their website). It's a new program as of last year though where you don't have to order 5 items to get the discount, now they have two levels of discount depending on how many items you buy. It's worth buying an extra case or set of lenses for your half-jackets to bump yourself into the higher discount range though.

I already posted this in the military discounts forum but it seemed appropriate to the subject.

Since LCD screens work by polarizing light, polarizing lenses can filter out a lot of the light you see. Try changing the angle between the glasses and whatever it is you're looking at.


----------

